# SD bow hunting trip ??????



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am planing a bow hunting trip to SD east river in early nov . I am wondering if anybody could tell me what to expect as far as land access. and how the pheasant hunting pressure affects deer. I know a few farmers around clark and huron where i can hunt but i am planning on staying two weeks and looking for a nice 150 class pluse any help would be great.


----------



## sodakhunter (Dec 17, 2007)

:eyeroll: you cant be serious? :eyeroll:
Since your asking, maybe you want to borrow my truck too.
There would be a better chance of that happening.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

not a chance in hell, your best bet is to start savin money and offer 1000 cash at the door before even asking. if you go that route, i'll give you my address


----------

